# Bikeparks Teterow und Neubrandenburg



## Orangutanklaus (8. Mai 2012)

Moin, sind die beiden Bikestrecken eigentlich noch existent? Aus den Internetseiten der beiden geht das nicht so eindeutig hervor. Weil wir hätten durchaus mal Bock drauf, da unsere MTBs mal rüberzuschieben. Stehen die Strecken, wenn sie denn offen sind, für jedermann zur Verfügung oder wie ist das gehandhabt?


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Mai 2012)

DirtForce in Neubrandenburg sollte gehen. Schreib doch mal ne Mail an die Betreiber!
Alex

P.S.: Malchin aktuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (11. Mai 2012)

Scheinbar hast Du bei DirtForce grad was verpasst: klickerdiklack


----------



## Orangutanklaus (11. Mai 2012)

> Down-hiller, also Radsportler, die Bergabhindernisrennen bestreiten.


Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## jensens (31. Mai 2012)

Hier gibts ein paar Fotos vom DH Cup in Teterow:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.325567487522930.78095.149221951824152&type=3


----------



## goegolo (4. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin, 

wie einige wahrscheinlich schon gehört haben findet am 17. Juni in Neubrandenburg der zweite Lauf des Bergamont Downhill Cups statt





. 

Ich habe gestern dem Bikepark der DirtForce einen Kurzbesuch abgestattet und einen kleinen Streckenreview verfasst. Da liegen Welten zwischen der alten und der neuen Strecke!!!


----------



## jensens (25. Juni 2012)

... hier mal ein kurzes Video vom Rennsonntag:


----------



## goegolo (26. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön, die Teterow Fraktion hat auch ein Video gedreht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsjxkEdNWkQ"]Bergamont Downhill Cup Lauf 2 Dirtforce e.V. Neubrandenburg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jensens (27. Juni 2012)

noch ein paar Fotos vom Specht:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.339779636101715.80823.149221951824152&type=1


----------



## Orangutanklaus (7. Juli 2012)

Sieht doch nett aus...


----------



## jensens (12. September 2012)

Bevors am Sonntag (16.9.) zum Finale nach Neubrandenburg geht, hier unser Clip aus Teterow:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

